# Short Ribs



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2017)

Every time I go to Meijer I look at the short ribs. This time, I thought, what the heck. I got two packages of four. I found recipes calling for 24 hrs to 72 hrs. I seasoned them with just kosher salt & course pepper & vac sealed. Being hooked on Sous Vide mushrooms, I got a package of "Restaurant Style", tossed with some Soy Sauce, Olive oil, thyme & salt&pepper. Got the Sous Vide to 175 and cooked the shrooms for 12 minutes. Took them out and tossed in the fridge. I let the ANOVA cool down to 133 and dropped in the short ribs. They hung out there for 28 hrs.












IMG_1941.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_1945.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017





When I pulled the ribs, the juice filled a bowl! I warmed the shrooms in the still hot Sous Vide and added to the juices.












IMG_1948.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_1949.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_1951.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017





We browned the ribs a bit under the broiler and put all together.
The beans were simmered all afternoon with Shallots, Garlic and pieces of my bacon.












IMG_1952.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_1953.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Mar 21, 2017





Sorry about the shoddy photography at the end, here. I was in a hurry to eat!

[emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## b-one (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks tasty,wouldn't want it to get too cold!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2017)

WOW those look fantastic!

Awesome looking meal!

Point!

Al


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks great. Braised short ribs are one of my favorite things to make.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 22, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,wouldn't want it to get too cold!


Exactly!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW those look fantastic!
> 
> Awesome looking meal!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al!

I'm wondering about throwing a couple hours smoke on them and finishing in the Sous Vide. I've never gotten them that tender in the smoker...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 22, 2017)

chewmeister said:


> Looks great. Braised short ribs are one of my favorite things to make.


I've decided I don't make them enough!


----------



## rare2medium (Mar 26, 2017)

My thoughts exactly (smoke for a few hours at low temp then finish in sous vide). I just got a Joule sous vide myself and beef ribs and beef brisket are on my to-do list (smoke + sous vide).


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2017)

Righteous ribs, Smokey! Point!

Disco


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 28, 2017)

Disco said:


> Righteous ribs, Smokey! Point!
> 
> Disco


Thank you!


----------

